# Open 'er up



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Make sure you have some place for the oil to go.....

There is about .5 Qt. still in the transmission. Mostly in the valve body.

You need to open it up if you are replacing frictions , doing a beef-up or an EV charge pressure modification. (This is for eliminating the converter to make it direct drive.)









*The EV modification only requires the pump be removed*. Prop, bolt or otherwise mount the transmission in a vertical position. (A MUST!)








A simple stand I made to assist in assembly/repairs.

Remove the pump retaining bolts. The pump is usually stuck in the case by the paper gasket AND the rubber o-ring. 
Gently pry, drive from below if the valve body was removed, or use a slide hammer puller to break the pump free.

Lift it out and place it on a CLEAN surface. Remove the pump case half bolts. seperate the pump halves, being careful to keep the gears from falling out!









Gently center punch the extreme tip of a gear tooth and a spot on the ring gear to aid in reassembly.









"X marks the spot"...LOL








Drill and tap to 1/4" NPT. (NOTE: NPT are a tapered thread. The deeper you go, the larger in diameter it gets. Only tap it out to where your fitting will just start easily. Do NOT just bottom out the tap.) Install the appropriate fitting using what ever sealant you prefer. Go in to the port side of the pump. Using a small dremmel/drill to cut down the flow side of the fitting and smooth out the oil flow-removing any restrictions. 

Clean the pump and reassemble the pump. (Unless you have any other mods like removing the converter charge valve or cooler circuit check valve for the manual shift conversion.)

At this point, you can just reassemble the unit. Install back in the car and plumb in the external pump.








The oil suction hose comes from the pan drain plug (tapped out to 1/4" NPT) and the pressure side goes to the newly installed pressure fitting in the pump pressure port.









If you are just doing the "converterless", direct drive conversion, you can reinstall the transmission back in the car at this point.

Next: Automatic shifting with out a vacuum signal........


----------

